# What changes have you noticed since you made the switch?



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/13)

I'm talking health wise - have you seen any notable changes to your health since you switched from smoking to vaping?

Here are a few things I have noticed already:


My skin has cleared
I am sleeping better
I was going to bed and waking up coughing my lungs out - that doesn't happen anymore
My teeth are whiter ( I struggled with terrible teeth while I was smoking)
I dont get a tight chest
My temper is less short ( I think this is due to always feeling tense and anxious as a smoker)
All in all I just feel like a whole new person 

What have you guys noticed?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (11/10/13)

i used to weeze every single morning (and i dont even have asthma)

i can last a lot longer in the squash courts

my shortness of breath is alot less

my tastebuds are like a brand new coil with flavor wicks LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/10/13)

Can now taste and smell properly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/13)

After about 40 days, i have experienced the following:

- improved taste and smell (fishermans friend lozenge now fries my mouth. Before i could suck on two of them with no problem)
- no wheezing
- improved deep breathing. What i mean is that i feel i can breathe a little deeper. That last bit is much easier. 
- less irritation in my eyes. I used to hate it when the smoke from a burning cig caught me in the eye. My eyes feel better now. 
- less coughing, although i didnt cough much before. 

PS was a pack a day Rothmans Red smoker for about 17 yrs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (8/12/13)

I can buy more beer with the money I save.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (9/12/13)

I have definitely lost the all day cough and my sense of smell has somewhat returned. 

Besides the initial health benefits, the biggest change for me has been on the social and work behaviour front. Having been the only smoker in our exec team at work, I was the one who had to splinter from the group in order to enjoy my fix - this made me feel quite ostracized at times. Now it's great, I get my fix when popping into the loo or sneaking in a solid vape in my office and no one is the wiser. 

The other thing that has happened is that I just suddenly cannot stand the smell of cigarette smoke now - it hums big time!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/12/13)

The smell is terrible! I can immediately smell it now whereas before I never even noticed it! Makes me feel pretty guilty for what I used to put non-smokers through before I made the switch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (9/12/13)

Agreed.

Actually, a few days ago I attended an evening business conference and I could smell those people that were smokers. One guy smelled _so bad_, I had to move away from him.

When I smoked stinkies, I couldn't understand why people said it smelled so bad. I couldnt really smell anything bad.

Now I perfectly understand. 

Probably because of two things. First, the smell is not on me and second, my sense of smell is probably much better now.

Long live vaping....

PS: My better half says I dont smell at all of stinkies anymore  
And believe me, if there was even one iota of smell on me, she would smell it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tristan (12/12/13)

A pornch. My eating habits have gone thru the roof 

Tristan@LEKKA Vapors


----------



## Riaz (12/12/13)

Tristan said:


> A pornch. My eating habits have gone thru the roof 
> 
> Tristan@LEKKA Vapors


 
howsit tristan

is your website not active yet?


----------



## Tristan (12/12/13)

Hi Riaz,

Not yet man, sorry.

Wish I had a 36 hour day, and a extra pair of hands. Should've been up already


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (12/12/13)

Apart from having more money for beer, I have had some great health benefits. 
I have been a chronic sinus sufferer for over 30 years with polyps in both noses to the extent that I only had 10% to zero opening. I was quoted R35k for a sinus op 3 years ago. No Med so declined.
I then started with e cigs 31 months ago with zero stinkies, nix, nada, fokol.
After about 3 months, I started sneezing and blowing out stuff that I cannot mention here as you will never ever come back to this forum again.
Now both my noses have been open 100% since. No more sinus.
I can tell you about my other heart health benefits but long posts decreases my attention span.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/12/13)

Thanks for waiting patiently for 2 days. Here is my Heart Health Report.

Many people suffer from rather benign episodes of sudden tachycardia episodes where a rogue electrical pulse would trigger an extra heartbeat between the normal ones. This increases the heartbeat to double. My normal is 65 and it would double to 130 in an instant and carry on for hours.
This happened at least once a month and the feeling is of dread, exhaustion and impending death as it can be felt drumming in the chest.
This can be caused by any heart irritant such as analogues, coffee and coke.
Since I started vaping 2.5 years ago, I have not had a single episode of this. Touch wood of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Wow, that is *FANTASTIC!!! *

Long may this last.

Touching my wooden table now....

with both hands ()()

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/12/13)

Thanks Silver. Nicotine is a heart irritant and I chain vape at 12mg and it seems to me that it is low or it dissipates quicker or perhaps is not absorbed as much as the stinkies do.

I must add that my burping has improved to the extent that I have had complaints from neighbors.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Ja, I read a while ago a few online pieces that explained the different (nicotine) absorption mechanism of stinkies vs. vaping.

If I remember correctly they said that Stinkies allow for a significantly higher absorption of the nicotine since the smoke contains particles that get lodged in the lung tissue. The lung then absorbs this much better and quicker than just the particle-free vapour from vaping that goes in and comes straight out. 

I cant remember where I read all of that. If I find it I will send it or post the link to it. Was quite fascinating.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/12/13)

Please do Silver. Would love to read it. The particle-free vapor that you say goes in and straight out must be absorbed in some amounts to stop the craving.
Perhaps that straight out is causing the deafening burps. I don't swallow it. My kids are proud of it but my wife is embarrassed.


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

I will try find it again for you.

Of course, the particle free vapour is absorbed, but from what I remember, it flows _past _the lung tissue and some of the vapour gets absorbed. The rest just passes by the tissue and you exhale it. You definitely absorb some of it. 

With stinkies, the mechanism is apparently way more effective. Some of the particles in the smoke get lodged in the lung tissue and the lung tries to break it down and eject it. But in doing so, it absorbs much more nicotine and much faster.


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Hi Johnny

When I read those articles I recall there were a few of them.

I found two:

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ette-vs-e-cigarette-nicotine-equivalency.html
This one is a good read. Its quite long but informative. I may have gotten my explanation to you a bit wrong. This article discusses in one area how the particles in vapour are actually much _bigger_ than those in smoke. The smaller smoke particles are able to be absorbed better by the lung. But I do recall reading elsewhere about the lung trying to break down particles that get lodged in there which helps the nicotine absorption rate.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10663452
This one is an abstract of a study done in a Sweden University hospital comparing the absorption rates of an inhaler to normal cigarette smoking. They show that real smoking leads to faster absorption and a higher peak level of nicotine. Interestingly, they also refer to vapour not really being absorbed much by the lung - but rather the oral cavity and pharynx. Not sure if the inhaler can be compared directly to vaping but I have seen this study being referred to in other discussions on e-cigs. 

If I find any others that I read before, I will post. 

In any event, its unbelievably great that vaping relieves your tachycardia in practice. (research and science aside)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (15/12/13)

Thanks Silver. Very informative reading.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

